# Winchester



## Harryhunter53 (Aug 23, 2021)

Wondering value of Winchester mod.12 heavy duck , 1953 30 inch full choke non vent rib.guessing 80 to 85 percent. Thanks


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Harryhunter53 said:


> Wondering value of Winchester mod.12 heavy duck , 1953 30 inch full choke non vent rib.guessing 80 to 85 percent. Thanks


Looks like thier used price is around $750.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

GunBroker is a great reference to gun values, look up a gun similar to yours and watch to see what it sells for, it’s a little harder now with some stuff selling at inflated prices, but it’s a starting point to your guns value.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Winchester M12s are sluggish. Collector grade guns still bring a dollar but shooter grade aren’t bringing top dollar. Condition means everything and a honest used average M12 12g is selling at
$350-$400, I would add $100 for 3”. The new generation of shooters want latest space guns of camo plastic. The old timers who appreciate them already got one or don’t need one any more. Last weekend at Flea Market a guy had 30’ of normal crap, laying on the pile was a run of the mill Stevens Double Barrel 12g. Not abused but well worn, a 1960s model, no price tag. I ask the guy what he wanted for shotgun. He told me he was selling it because he had Arthritis and couldn’t hunt anymore.
Then he says he was “looking for $700”, when I left he was still looking. Certain guns are going high because of the demand for them, others not so much or not at all. Every whistle dick that has a gun thinks they are worth a mint.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

$300.00 at best not seeing it. Mat rib 3" guns are everywhere. If it's all there and tight you might get $400. Keep it and use it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I wouldn’t do it to a nice gun but here is the best way to get top dollar out of a pump shotgun. Cut the barrel off to 18 1/2 “. Recrown & rebead. $300 out the door, sells every time. Deluxe models are spray painted black or Camo. Don’t ask me why. I guess a lot of people don’t own a hacksaw. I would not do it to a M12 unless it was a true beater. The only M12s I ever cut down was a nice gun I picked up cheap. Barrel was bulged from obstruction.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Do you already have a buyer in mind or just thinking about selling it? It’s been awhile since I bought a Win. model 12 and might be interested. Gotta admit tho, not gonna pay gun broker prices on one.


----------

